# How to lose 14kg/30lbs in 3 months?



## Flow1910 (Feb 24, 2013)

I have already lost 12kg/26lbs in around 2 months but recently I believe it has slowed down a bit. I would especially be interested in losing BF. Do you recommend any fatburners? Anything you can think of that would help me lose that weight? Thanks!


----------



## Sc4mp0 (Jun 17, 2012)

How much do you weight,whats your diet, whats your training schedule?


----------



## 1Tonne (Jun 6, 2010)

Flow1910 said:


> I would especially be interested in losing BF.


Phew...for a minute there i thought you'd consider losing skeletal structure and muscle mass.

But seriously, that statement alone says to me you should continue tweaking your diet and training before thinking about fat burners.


----------



## Flow1910 (Feb 24, 2013)

Sc4mp0 said:


> How much do you weight,whats your diet, whats your training schedule?


I used to be 101kg/222lbs (112kg/246lbs highest), Currently I am at 89kg/196lbs. Trying to reach around 76kg/167lbs. I am on a low-carb diet with also fairly low calories (1200 tops I think). My training schedule is very limited. I do some crunches, situps, weight lifting, deadlifts, exercise bike. I cannot run efficiently with my huge belly. I am trying to lose some more weight then run. I may have missed some things but these are the main things that I do. I limit myself to training without any equipment. No gym in my area and also no money to purchase additional stuff. I am also not sure about my body fat because I don't have the measure.



1Tonne said:


> Phew...for a minute there i thought you'd consider losing skeletal structure and muscle mass.
> 
> But seriously, that statement alone says to me you should continue tweaking your diet and training before thinking about fat burners.


I already lost some weight but I start to believe I am not losing body fat. I don't seem to lose the belly fat nor am I getting smaller. I lost 12kg yet I am still as fat as I was before.


----------



## bigmitch69 (May 14, 2008)

How tall are you? Are you male or female?


----------



## Flow1910 (Feb 24, 2013)

bigmitch69 said:


> How tall are you? Are you male or female?


Male. 175cm so freakin short. That's like... 5"7' or something?

Anyone able to tell me how accurate is this:

http://www.healthcentral.com/cholesterol/home-body-fat-test-2774-143.html

Any other ways to measure body fat?


----------



## Flow1910 (Feb 24, 2013)

My post was somehow delted? I am 175cm/5ft7.


----------



## RowRow (Nov 17, 2011)

Mkat diet....

But in all seriousness keto and hiit would be my choice.


----------



## Flow1910 (Feb 24, 2013)

With my current fat and asthma HIIT is nearly impossible for me right now. I am trying to figure out how exactly do you eat on the Keto diet... Mind helping me out with this one? I did try to research but I couldn't find anything that would explain the keto diet in simple words. Keep in mind I am a poor kid so my funds are fairly limited for now so I hope this diet doesn't involve spending hundreds of pounds.


----------



## RowRow (Nov 17, 2011)

Flow1910 said:


> With my current fat and asthma HIIT is nearly impossible for me right now. I am trying to figure out how exactly do you eat on the Keto diet... Mind helping me out with this one? I did try to research but I couldn't find anything that would explain the keto diet in simple words. Keep in mind I am a poor kid so my funds are fairly limited for now so I hope this diet doesn't involve spending hundreds of pounds.


Yeah sure mate. I have an article that I'll link when I'm at a PC that gives a very good guide as to what to do.

But in a nut shell eat 1.5g protein per lb of body weight. Figure how many calories this gives you. So say you are 200lbs then that would be 300g protein and 1200 calories. Let say your maintenance is 3000 calories just for example. I like to cut initially at 20% reduced calories so to cut you would use 2400 calories. So you need to make up 1200cals from fats which is 130g or so of fat.

So daily you'd eat 300g protein and 130g fat.

Fat can be cheese, mayo, nuts, nut butters, olive oil, butter, animal fats, egg yolks.

That's a rough idea. A carb up once week is good I like 4g carb per lb I weigh.

That's my personal preference.


----------



## Flow1910 (Feb 24, 2013)

RowRow said:


> Yeah sure mate. I have an article that I'll link when I'm at a PC that gives a very good guide as to what to do.
> 
> But in a nut shell eat 1.5g protein per lb of body weight. Figure how many calories this gives you. So say you are 200lbs then that would be 300g protein and 1200 calories. Let say your maintenance is 3000 calories just for example. I like to cut initially at 20% reduced calories so to cut you would use 2400 calories. So you need to make up 1200cals from fats which is 130g or so of fat.
> 
> ...


On week days I only eat carbs before the mediocre training. Fats are limited to egg yolks in the morning and some of the spreadable cheese (I absolutely hate butter and mayo). That is fairly much it. I don't enjoy fatty food. I don't think it will be possible for me to hit 2400cals daily as I barely eat those 1200cal. I would have to eat around 300g of protein. How important are proteins in a diet? How bad is sugar?

I can write my daily food plan if that helps in any way. Perhaps you can help me work on that a bit more? I eat the same things everyday and I kinda like it.


----------



## fullyloaded (May 23, 2011)

Google ketogenic diet, find one and adapt it to your weight.

I have bad asthma but it doesn't stop me, it gets worse the bigger I get I'm around 230lbs at the min, but I've been loosing bf% and starting to feel better.


----------



## lickatsplit (Aug 21, 2012)

Are you able to take an inhaler with you on the cardio? or maybe do your cardio outside with a friend for added saftey for you.

Your better of speaking to a doctor, asking him the best way to push yourself in your condition, your lungs will adapt to the need for more oxygen slightly and it will get easier, but cardio AND diet is the way forward.

Also your post's are a little vague, a lot of 'ish's' and 'abouts' try and be a bit more exact as if you don'r know then no one else will.

tally your calories, macros, if you have a smart phone there are a number of apps to help you do this easier. if not then invest in a set of weighing scales and read food breakdowns.


----------



## str4nger (Jul 17, 2012)

if your only eating 1200 calories and you stopped losing weight I would assume that your body has gone into starvation mode

if you are going to go in such a low calorie diet you will need re-feeds to boost your metabolism back up.

I would say every tuesday and friday have a heavy meal of your choice and see how it goes from there


----------



## Flow1910 (Feb 24, 2013)

fullyloaded said:


> Google ketogenic diet, find one and adapt it to your weight.
> 
> I have bad asthma but it doesn't stop me, it gets worse the bigger I get I'm around 230lbs at the min, but I've been loosing bf% and starting to feel better.


Recently after losing some weight I did start feeling a bit better and I can breathe more easily now. Allergy keeps my nose blocked though so I it's very hard to control my breath for me when I exercise.

As for Keto diet most of the things on the list I do tend to eat. There are certain things that I hate such as bacon etc. I think the only food that I shouldn't eat but I do is Rice. Is that really bad? How bad is sugar?



lickatsplit said:


> Are you able to take an inhaler with you on the cardio? or maybe do your cardio outside with a friend for added saftey for you.
> 
> Your better of speaking to a doctor, asking him the best way to push yourself in your condition, your lungs will adapt to the need for more oxygen slightly and it will get easier, but cardio AND diet is the way forward.
> 
> ...


I do tend to take my inhaler with me. Is Cardio workout better than Body Fat loss workout? I do count my calories, fats, carbs etc. Where I said I eat "around 1200 cals" is because this can vary a bit more or a bit less. If I eat few more fruits or one more sandwich.



str4nger said:


> if your only eating 1200 calories and you stopped losing weight I would assume that your body has gone into starvation mode
> 
> if you are going to go in such a low calorie diet you will need re-feeds to boost your metabolism back up.
> 
> I would say every tuesday and friday have a heavy meal of your choice and see how it goes from there


Um I am not sure if I am losing weight. My scale kinda broke recently. I am saying that I don't see difference in the way I look but perhaps that's just because I look at myself everyday and I don't see little changes.

I do eat some heavy food every now and then. This is because I tend to get hungry when I work and an italian restaurant can't really offer me much of a diet food.


----------



## fullyloaded (May 23, 2011)

Sugar is extremely bad if on keto, high carb. Rice is high carb, as is bread, pasta,potatoes, various sauces etc.


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

if you dont like the sound of keto, try intermittent fasting.

when do you train ? morning or night?


----------



## 36-26 (Jun 30, 2009)

str4nger said:


> if your only eating 1200 calories and you stopped losing weight I would assume that your body has gone into starvation mode
> 
> if you are going to go in such a low calorie diet you will need re-feeds to boost your metabolism back up.
> 
> I would say every tuesday and friday have a heavy meal of your choice and see how it goes from there


There is no fear of someone eating only 1200cals a day and going into starvation mode, it is a real thing but not something people who are trying to lose weight will ever experience nor will your metabolism slow down to any great degree. It is far more likely that someone eating that few calories will themselves subconsciously slow down to preserve energy and that might cause a slow down in weight loss but not a stall altogether


----------



## Flow1910 (Feb 24, 2013)

fullyloaded said:


> Sugar is extremely bad if on keto, high carb. Rice is high carb, as is bread, pasta,potatoes, various sauces etc.


I only eat little rice and bread. That's all.



a.notherguy said:


> if you dont like the sound of keto, try intermittent fasting.
> 
> When do you train ? morning or night?


I train after dinner (after the highest amount of carbs)



36-26 said:


> There is no fear of someone eating only 1200cals a day and going into starvation mode, it is a real thing but not something people who are trying to lose weight will ever experience nor will your metabolism slow down to any great degree. It is far more likely that someone eating that few calories will themselves subconsciously slow down to preserve energy and that might cause a slow down in weight loss but not a stall altogether


I've never had a tendency to eat a lot. I think I tend to eat very little and people are always surprised. I used to lack any exercise and I had those very bad inhalers/steroids that made me really fat when I was a kid. I just never done anything with it. In winter I tend to eat the most which is what I said - around 1200calories. In summer I rarely feel hungry or have time to eat (this isn't good either, I know) and this was way before diet anyway. I don't think I eat less than usual or at least I didn't notice. If so then it must have been subconsciously.


----------



## lickatsplit (Aug 21, 2012)

Flow1910 said:


> I do tend to take my inhaler with me. Is Cardio workout better than Body Fat loss workout? I do count my calories, fats, carbs etc. Where I said I eat "around 1200 cals" is because this can vary a bit more or a bit less. If I eat few more fruits or one more sandwich.
> 
> .


Well weights burns Carbs, cardio burns fat and carbs, so once you've done your weights what have you got left?


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

Flow1910 said:


> I train after dinner (after the highest amount of carbs)


try training fasted then getting the highest amount of carbs in after you have trained instead of before


----------



## Flow1910 (Feb 24, 2013)

lickatsplit said:


> Well weights burns Carbs, cardio burns fat and carbs, so once you've done your weights what have you got left?


Exercise bike after it usually.



a.notherguy said:


> try training fasted then getting the highest amount of carbs in after you have trained instead of before


Okay. Will try but what is the reason for that?


----------



## 36-26 (Jun 30, 2009)

Flow1910 said:


> I only eat little rice and bread. That's all.
> 
> I train after dinner (after the highest amount of carbs)
> 
> I've never had a tendency to eat a lot. I think I tend to eat very little and people are always surprised. I used to lack any exercise and I had those very bad inhalers/steroids that made me really fat when I was a kid. I just never done anything with it. In winter I tend to eat the most which is what I said - around 1200calories. In summer I rarely feel hungry or have time to eat (this isn't good either, I know) and this was way before diet anyway. I don't think I eat less than usual or at least I didn't notice. If so then it must have been subconsciously.


Mate you didn't get to 246lbs eating 1200cals a day and that is a fact so you are either fibbing or really have no idea of the calories in food which would explain why your weight loss might be stalling. You would be lucky to be 120lbs all year round if the most you ever ate was 1200cals a day, that's the reality


----------



## fullyloaded (May 23, 2011)

I'm loosing at the min, I eat around 2500-3000 cals/day

I do 30 mins fasted cardio on a morning

I have a decent four day split training routine.

Keep things simple.


----------



## dann19900 (Dec 29, 2012)

keto+cardio+dnp


----------



## Flow1910 (Feb 24, 2013)

36-26 said:


> Mate you didn't get to 246lbs eating 1200cals a day and that is a fact so you are either fibbing or really have no idea of the calories in food which would explain why your weight loss might be stalling. You would be lucky to be 120lbs all year round if the most you ever ate was 1200cals a day, that's the reality


Then I must be counting something incorrectly. I am new to all this and only just started. Don't expect everything I say to be perfect. I have no experience in all this.


----------



## 36-26 (Jun 30, 2009)

Flow1910 said:


> Then I must be counting something incorrectly. I am new to all this and only just started. Don't expect everything I say to be perfect. I have no experience in all this.


That's fair enough mate, you need to learn the calories in food and then figure out your maintenance calories and eat in an appropriate deficit.

http://caloriecount.about.com/ that will help figure out the calories in foods

http://www.acaloriecounter.com/diet/calorie-maintenance-calculator-daily-calorie-requirements/ this will help figure out your maintenance calories


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

Flow1910 said:


> Exercise bike after it usually.
> 
> Okay. Will try but what is the reason for that?


will see if i can find some links to some threads about it when i get chance mate.

all about the body burning fat rather than food for fuel when fasted


----------



## Johny85 (Feb 1, 2013)

1200 kCal is way too low, your metabolism has probably slowed down as hell.

Now, after you stop your diet, you will get a rebound effect and gain most of your lost pounds back.

If you don't want a rebound, reactivate your metabolism by upping your caloric intake and doing some more cardio. If you have problems with breathing due to astma, then try weight lifting.

+ if you eat some heavy food (I assume containg a lot of carbs) now and then, please mind it takes about 2/3 days before you get in ketosis. So, if you're keto on monday and ate heavy food on thursday, than you will be OUT of ketosis on friday, saturday and sunday, practically only having done keto for half a week or so. So basically: quit the heavy food.

If you insist on having some cheat days now and then, please have a look at CKD: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cyclic_ketogenic_diet


----------



## Flow1910 (Feb 24, 2013)

Been missing for a while. Sorry. Okay now:

82kg/180lbs, around 20%BF. Over the last month I have changed from XXL to M and I am glad but I still got a huge belly. My workout routine hasn't changed a lot. I do rather basic things. I can't afford the gym yet either. My aim is to get rid of at least 6kg/13lbs to get an average persons BMI. I want to go down to at least 15% body fat. I was considering buying one of those. Any recommendations?

I think my fat loss started to slow down recently again hence the fat burner. Any other tips you could perhaps give? In about 3 weeks time I am going on holiday so I would like to try my best to lose some more weight. Thanks


----------



## Flow1910 (Feb 24, 2013)

-double post-


----------



## Flow1910 (Feb 24, 2013)

-double post-


----------

